# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Azerbeycan Nüfus ve Sosyal Hayat

## ceydaaa

af.jpgAzerbaycan'da yaşayan yaklaşık 9.000.000 (2010) nüfusun % 67.'sini Azeriler, % 12'sini Ermeniler % 13'ünü Ruslar, % 8'ini ise diğer karışık ırklar meydana getirmektedir. Başkent Bakü'nün dışında önemli şehirleri Gence, Lenkeran, Sumgayt ve Mingeçaur'dur. Azerbaycan'da yaşayan Müslümanların % 70'i şiidir. Rusya'nın esaretinden kurtulan Azerbaycan'da kapatılan camiler 1990 senesinden sonra hızla ibadete açık hale getirildi. Bakü'de dört yıllık bir İslam Akademisi kuruldu.

Azerbaycan'ın eğitim düzeyi çok yüksektir. Önde gelen kültür ve eğitim merkezi olan Bakü'de bir üniversite ile sekiz yüksek öğretim kurumu vardır.

Ulus çoğunluğunu Türk halkı olan Azeriler oluşturuyor. Azerilerin son 50 yıl da arttığını göstermektedir ve diğer etnik grupların sayı ve oran olarak azaldığını göstermektedir. 

Rusların sayısında son 30 yılda bir düşüş vardır. 1979 yılında 475,300 ve 1989 yılında 330.000 civarında olan Rus nüfusunun sayısı 1999 yılında 141.700 seviyelerine kadar gerilemiştir. Özellikle 20 Ocak 1990 Olayından (Qara Yanvar; "Kara Ocak") sonra Rusların göçü yoğunlaşmıştır. 

Ermeniler özellikle Dağlık Karabağ Savaşı yüzünden ya ayrılmıştır veya kaçmıştır. Daha Dağlık Karabağ yüzünden oluşan gergilik ve savaştan önce de 1979 yılında 475,500 civarında olan Ermeni nüfusunun sayısı 1989 yılına gelindiğinde 390.500 seviyelerine kadar gerilemişti. Ermeni nüfusunun sayısı 1999 yılında 120.700 seviyelerine kadar gerilemiştir ve Ermeniler tarafından işgal edilmiş Dağlık Karabağ'da yaşayanları kapsar.

Artık Azerbaycan'da Dağlık Karabağ dışında hemen hemen hiç Ermeni kalmamıştır.

Toplam nüfus büyüme oranı %0,89'dur.

Yaş grubu - Toplam nüfustaki payı

0-14 - 33.0
15-29 - 28.9
30-44 - 17.7
45-59 - 12.0
60 + - 8.4

Azerbaycan nüfusunun %54 e yakın kısmı kentlerde, %46 ya yakın kısmıda köylerde yaşamaktadır. Şehirleşme hızı son dönemlerde oldukça yavaş seyretmekte olup, kentlere fazla hızlı olmasa bile göç almakta, ancak kırsal kesimde nüfus artışı daha yüksek olduğu için denge sürmektedir.

Toplam nüfusun %60 a yakın kısmı 30 yaşın altındadır.

----------

